# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Oπτική επαφή μεταξύ ζευγαριών καρδερίνας

## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..τα κλουβια με τα πουλια μου ετσι πως τα εχω τωρα ειναι απεναντη το ενα απο το αλλο...σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.αμα το ενα ζευγαρι κοιταει το αλλο υπαρχει θεμα...ειναι ακριβως απεναντι σε αποσταση 1,5 μετρο..υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα που βλεπονται?

----------


## kostas karderines

Όχι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εγώ έτσι τα εχω και δεν είχα θέμα!

----------


## carduelis

Μπορεί....ναι

Μπορεί και όχι.

Αν πέσεις στο "όχι"......θα στεναχωρηθείς.

----------


## jk21

H προσωπικη μου μικρη εμπειρια , μου εχει δειξει οτι μονο πουλια που τα κλουβια εφαπτονται με καγκελο και οχι αδιαφανες χωρισμα επηρεαζοτανε απο τα διπλανα .Απεναντι ή πλαγιως δεν παρατηρησα κατι ,αλλα σιγουρα τα ετη εκτροφης και ο αριθμος των ζευγαριων δεν κανουν βαραινουσα την εμπειρια μου

----------


## kostas salonika

Σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα..ότι τα πουλιά μπορεί να αποπροσανατολίστουν απο κάποιο κούνημα του γείτονα και να μην εχει ενδιαφέρον για το ζευγάρι του ακόμα και τα μικρα του...το λέω και απο ανθρώπινη απόψει...πως αμα ήμουν με την γυναίκα μου και μου κουνιοταν μια αλλη απέναντι θα είχαμε θέμα....
Βασίλη γιατί στο όχι θα στενάχωρηθω αμα δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## antoninio

> Σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα..ότι τα πουλιά μπορεί να αποπροσανατολίστουν απο κάποιο κούνημα του γείτονα και να μην εχει ενδιαφέρον για το ζευγάρι του ακόμα και τα μικρα του...το λέω και απο ανθρώπινη απόψει...πως αμα ήμουν με την γυναίκα μου και μου κουνιοταν μια αλλη απέναντι θα είχαμε θέμα....
> Βασίλη γιατί στο όχι θα στενάχωρηθω αμα δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα;;;


 τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα...αν παρασυρονται τα πουλακια ισως να μην εχεις σωστα ζευγαρια...(λεμε τωρα)..δες την θετικη πλευρα..οτι ετσι θα σε βοηθησει να τα ταιριαξεις ειδικα τις καρδερινες...

----------


## kostas karderines

εγω κωστα λογο αλλαγης σπιτιου και ελειψης χωρου εχω 4 κλουβιτσες με ζευγαρια η μια πανω στην αλλη και αλλες 4 ακριβως απεναντη και σε αποσταση 1 μετρο.ετσι τα εχω εδω και 6 χρονια.αν εξαιρεσεις τα προβληματα τα συνηθισμενα που εχουν οι καρδερινες ποτε μου δεν ειχα αλλο προβλημα!θεμα τυχης........?εσυ αποφασιζεις!!!!

----------


## ninos

> Σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα..ότι τα πουλιά μπορεί να αποπροσανατολίστουν απο κάποιο κούνημα του γείτονα και να μην εχει ενδιαφέρον για το ζευγάρι του ακόμα και τα μικρα του...*το λέω και απο ανθρώπινη απόψει...πως αμα ήμουν με την γυναίκα μου και μου κουνιοταν μια αλλη απέναντι θα είχαμε θέμα....*
> Βασίλη γιατί στο όχι θα στενάχωρηθω αμα δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα;;;


Μόνο θέμα ;; Όλη η αναπαραγωγική σεζόν θα τιναζόταν στον αέρα !!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas salonika

Καληπσερα...κωστα συμφωνω μαζι σου.αλλα δεν ξερω πως μου κόλλησε αυτο το θεμα μπορει απο καποιον που το ακουσα..τελικα την εκανα την αλλαγη και η κλουβεσ μπηκαν 2αδες η μια διπλα στην αλλη με χωρισμα..ταλεποριθηκα λιγο αλλα ok..αυριο θα της τελειωσω ολες.περιμενω και ταψια τα γαλβανιζε και ειμαι οκ..
Στελιο δεν ξερω αν εχω αδικο αλλα ετσι το σκέφτηκα..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas karderines

ολοι θα πουμε τις αποψεις μου και σιγουρα θα ακουσεις τα παντα αλλα ολοι σιγουρα να σε βοηθησουμε θελουμε!σου λεω κατι που το κανω και ξερω το αποτελεσμα.η μονη μου ενσταση φιλε κωστα εαν δεν με ξεγελαει η φωτο ειναι οτι οι δυο τελευταιες κλουβες δεξια και αριστερα ειναι λιγο χαμηλα πιστευω για καρδερινες!οχι οτι το αποκλειω αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα λιγο πιο ψηλα εαν σε παιρνει!και κατι τελευταιο το χωρισμα που εχεις φτιαξει ειναι απο χαρτονι???εαν ναι θα ξερεις οτι πιανει πανευκολα ψειρα!παντως τα εχεις πολυ περιποιημεμα μπραβο σου........!ασ πουνε και αλλοι την γνωμη τους,και κρατα τα καλυτερα απο τον καθενα! :winky:

----------


## kostas salonika

Η πρωτη κλουβα ειναι περιπου 1,5 μετρο απο το πατομα μπορει και παραπανο (μπορει να σας ξεγελαει και η φωτο)..παντως δεν σκυβω καθολου στο να κανω δουλειες στο κλουβι.σε σχεσει με το αλλο που φτανω στην πορτα του κλουβιου ισα ισα και οταν θελω να κανω κατι μεσα στο κλουβι βαζω ενα σκαμπω για να φτασω..το χωρισμα αυτο που γραφει μεριδες (να ειχαμε 1 μεριδα γυρο τωρα)ειναι plexiglass..δεν εχω ακουσει κατι για το plexiglass και για ψειρες..αν εννοεις το χαρτονι που φαινεται αναμεσα απο τις αριστερες τις κλουβες ειναι για τις ακαθαρσιες μεχρει αυριο που θα μπουν τα ταψακια..

----------


## kostas karderines

ο.κ εισαι κωστα προχωρα φιλε,μια χαρα ειναι!ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτη την φορα θα ανταμειφθεις γιατι ασχολεισαι πολυ και τα αγαπας!φετος ειχες ατυχιες!το μπερδεψα με χαρτονι,γραψε λαθος!ποιος την κλαιει την ταμπελα,χα χα χα???ακριβα την εχει την τυροσαλατα!!!! :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## kostas salonika

Μακαρι φιλε.οσο μπορω ασχολουμε τι να κανω.μακαρι να ειχα και αλλο χρονο.τις κλουβες τις εχω κανει μονος τισ πιο πολλες(οπως τις 2 αριστερες) .φετος θα εχω αλλα 2 ζευγαρια με το καλο και βλεπουμε αρκει να εχω και χρονο την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης να ασχοληθω..την ταμπελα εκλεινε ενα γυραδικο και την εβγαλε και περνουσα και των ηξερα και των λεω την θελω και μου λεει παρτην(λεω καπου θα χρειστη και να που χρεαιστηκε)και ακριβη και δεν ηταν και καλη..παντος στο τζατζικι ηταν μαστωρας...χαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο κωστα!θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις οσα μπορεις να διαχειριστης γιατι θα χασεις την μπαλα!το εχω κανει παλια που εβαλα ενα σωρο ζευγαρια και εκανα μια τρυπα στο νερο!!!λιγα και σωστα!
Υ.Γ.με τετοιες τιμες λογικο ειναι να κλεισει!καλα σου εκατσε!ωραιες κλουβες θα γινοντουσαν και τα τραπεζια ::  :Evilgrin0030: !!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλο θα βαλω 6 ζευγαρια...ειχε και αλλα πραγματα που ηθελα αλλα δεν τα εδινε..... :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

μολις τα ετοιμασεις περιμενουμε φωτο να τα χαζεψουμε!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλυτερα για μενα να εβαζες κατι αλλο αντι το πλεξιγκλας για να περναει περισσοτερο φως στις πισω κλουβες.

----------

